# MBT Spring Blowout Sale - This weekend



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

That time again - andwe'll have the fill cards on special as well.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just gota new batch of the "Hooked" dive shirts in.


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome! I'll be there

:letsparty


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

will you guys be having another sale soon? i was out of town this past weekend and missed out. need to get a couple of things and sign up for advanced class soon.


----------

